# Chum grinder plates



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

What size holes (plate) is a good size for a chumgrinder? I was grinding last night and noticed either the plates wholes were to big or to small for a good looking chum. This will keep me from buying what is not needed.
Thanks In Advance
Ken


----------

